
US is hotbed of climate change denial, major global survey finds - orf
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/may/07/us-hotbed-climate-change-denial-international-poll
======
ztay
theguardian.com is hotbed of climate alarmism.

~~~
swarnie_
While it dose sit quite far to the left as a publication and some of its
articles are concerning i don't think you can credibly call this one of them.

What about the article do you find distasteful/untrue?

~~~
will4274
Not parent, but I didn't like:

> the increasingly severe hurricanes and wildfires that are racking the
> country

From my own understanding, increasingly severe hurricanes have been predicted
but not observed and wildfires have a bit more to do with forest management
than climate change.

Edit: there was also this bit

> “There is also the issue of American individualism, remnants of manifest
> destiny, that don’t set us up well for understanding that we are part of the
> web of life. The American dream is quite self-involved. We need a new
> American dream.”

I'm not quite sure what the point of this sort of rhetoric is. Climate change
is a complicated enough topic without tying it to a supposedly necessary re-
conceptualization of the American worldview that many Americans will find
unpalatable.

~~~
swarnie_
> I'm not quite sure what the point of this sort of rhetoric is. Climate
> change is a complicated enough topic without tying it to a supposedly
> necessary re-conceptualization of the American worldview that many Americans
> will find unpalatable.

My only guess is this is written for the UK and to a lesser extent EU audience
and they felt this would echo with the current prescription of the US
overseas. Newspapers don't set the discourse, they follow it.

